
3D scan reveals intricate detail of iconic 1829 locomotive - open-source-ux
https://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/about-us/press-office/3d-scan-reveals-intricate-detail-iconic-locomotive
======
lsh
"...enabling audiences across the globe to examine this iconic locomotive in
unprecedented detail for the very first time."

"For compatibility reasons you are seeing a 360 version instead"

and what I'm seeing is a blurry smudge that can be dragged between stills on
the horizontal plane. Damn shame.

------
growlist
Very nice. From wikipedia:

'It is the most famous example of an evolving design of locomotives by
Stephenson that became the template for most steam engines in the following
150 years.'

So much innovation from a small, rainy island off northwest Europe.

------
stevebmark
Yooo. Sketchfab is the thing to watch. It's popping up everywhere for embedded
3D.

------
slededit
It’s cool and all but an explanation of why it was faster would be helpful.
What we’re they doing wrong before?

Also the wheels are not connected to the pistons anymore so that rocket is
going nowhere.

------
steve_adams_86
This visualization reliably crashes my mac. Anyone else having this problem?
It happens within ~10 seconds of loading the model.

